# New Dulux Paint Pod - "Painting Just Got Easier"



## frash (16 May 2008)

Saw this ad on TV last night.

Would be interested to read reviews of it but couldn't find any online.


----------



## z105 (16 May 2008)

It looks nice and handy but the self cleaning bit, could life be that easy !!?


----------



## frash (22 May 2008)

I found a [broken link removed]


----------



## rookeg (27 May 2008)

Believe me it is the best - what a wonderful invention.

I have no connection with Dulux but got roped into painting a rather large room belonging to my aging parents.  The room colour was  a deep red and my mum wanted it painted CREAM - yes  CREAM.  OK I am a paint novice so was a bit disgruntled when my dad mentioned (after applying the first coat) that a primer could have been used!!!!

Anyway the paint pod - brilliant - 
Ease of Use  - 9 out of 10

Paint application - 10 out of 10 (no drips, no brush hairs, really even )

Mess - NONE (well very little I am about the messiest painter ever)

Cost - ok so there is the cost of the POD and you are limited to the paint colours (approx 12 maybe more can't remember) - tubes and things will need replacing after using 5 of the Paint pots (I did 4 coats of a large living room with a little over 1 pot of paint can't remember the literage)

Don't get me wrong there is still work required and you will get blisters and be a bit trigger happy towards the end - whether that be the tiredness of the paint fumes....

Then the fun started - pour in some warm water - and it cleans itself - Marvellous..

I shy away normally from buying gadgets but so thrilled with this - may even do their hallway next weekend (I will use the primer this time)


----------



## z105 (27 May 2008)

> Believe me it is the best - what a wonderful invention.
> 
> I have no connection with Dulux but got roped into painting a rather large room belonging to my aging parents. The room colour was a deep red and my mum wanted it painted CREAM - yes CREAM. OK I am a paint novice so was a bit disgruntled when my dad mentioned (after applying the first coat) that a primer could have been used!!!!
> 
> ...


I don't think you need a primer, rather an undercoat of white emulsion should do the trick.



> whether that be the tiredness of the paint fumes....


Should be no (or very little) fumes off emulsion(as it's water based), which is what I asssume you are putting on the walls rather than gloss (oil based) ??


----------



## gnubbit (27 May 2008)

I was wondering about this as I have a whole house to paint.  

Does anyone know how much it costs for the paint, the device and any bits that need replacing?

I know it can be tiring painting but it's not that hard (I hope!) - is it just that this saves you having to reload the roller?

Rookeg, did you use it for ceilings as well?


----------



## leex (27 May 2008)

UK B&Q site has the products online. Doesn't look too bad. 30ukp for 5litre cans. The machine itself is 70ukp.


----------



## gnubbit (27 May 2008)

Thanks leex, I think that's very expensive.  I suppose I'm not convinced of its merits - is it really faster and easier?  I can't see how!  Also, there are only 13 colours available for it and the only finish is matt.


----------



## Jack The Lad (27 May 2008)

They've even put up YouTube how-to videos! 

Setting up.

Painting.

Edging.

Cleaning roller.

Here's some more punter feedback..

It would have to be faster than an ordinary roller and tray job. Using those, most of the time is spent rolling on the tray, trying to get it even along the roller, refilling etc, then a lot of the dripping problem happens transferring to the wall and then with the first two runs with paint... yep, I am Mr Messy when it comes to paint! I'd be very interested, I've been putting off a paint job for the entire interior for a while now... I'd give it a go.

Would it work with ordinary non-drip I wonder... even if you had to just buy one of the original pots to use as a refill?


----------



## TheBlock (28 May 2008)

Bought one yesterday for 110 EURO in B&Q. 5 Litres of cookie cream paint for 44 euro. The pod should get through 50 litres of paint before you need to change the tube. Have to say was an excellent investment I had the bedroom painted (large room 2 coats) in 3 hours no mess. Two excellent things are the edging brush provided (worth a punt alone as they sell these seperatly) and the self cleaning. Although you may have to rinse the roller as well to make sure it's fully cleaned. Definetly recommend it as it seriosly cuts down the time required to paint and the mess you usually get.


----------



## gnubbit (28 May 2008)

Thanks guys, good info there.  I think €110 is a lot of money - for that amount I could buy normal rollers and trays plus a load of beers to entice my friends around to help 

Now if they would invent something to do the prep ... that's where I think the really hard work is!


----------



## levelpar (3 Jun 2008)

> 5 Litres of cookie cream paint for 44 euro


 
Holy Moses!  44 euro for 5 litres of emulsion paint.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2008)

Jack The Lad said:


> They've even put up YouTube how-to videos!


Why the roll-eyes? Sounds like a good use of the technology to me. Well better than _Jihadi _snuff movies or clips of some skangers pushing cops into lakes etc.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2008)

gnubbit said:


> Now if they would invent something to do the prep ... that's where I think the really hard work is!


You said it!


----------



## extopia (3 Jun 2008)

TheBlock said:


> I had the bedroom painted (large room 2 coats) in 3 hours no mess.



Is there something special about this paint? With normal emulsion paints you wouldn't start the second coat for at least 4 hours after the first (to let it dry)...



rookeg said:


> I did 4 coats of a large living room with a little over 1 pot of paint...



Hmmm, that's pretty amazing alright. Unbelievable even.


----------



## Jack The Lad (3 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why the roll-eyes? Sounds like a good use of the technology to me. Well better than _Jihadi _snuff movies or clips of some skangers pushing cops into lakes etc.


 
... I was embarrased that I had actually spent time looking at videos of a man painting a wall, so I stuck the roll-eyes in to make myself look sophisticated and cool. 

Didn't work obviously!


----------



## PM1234 (4 Jun 2008)

TheBlock said:


> Two excellent things are the edging brush provided (worth a punt alone as they sell these seperatly)



A quick question for those that have used the edging brush - what do you think is the reason it is better than a standard paintbrush? Am asking as I don't necessarily find masking tape makes the lines any neater (I'm not good at painting to start with though!) and am wondering if this would be better?  I'm not too bothered about the self cleaning part as cleaning the brushes is the easiest part for me! 

Jack The Lad - I'm one of the people youtube/How to videos are aimed at - I've watched videos of professional painters to see the technique used but it hasn't made any difference so far


----------



## aircobra19 (4 Jun 2008)

Once you get the hang of standard roller and brush it would take the same time, probably less. Except for the cleaning of the rollers and the prep before hand that really the time killers for me.


----------



## tribal (4 Jun 2008)

i dont bother cleaing rollers as they are never the same quality again anyway. 3 rollers cost 9 euro. if you paint all day long and get the room in question done with two coats just dump the roller.


----------



## extopia (4 Jun 2008)

try google said:


> 3 rollers cost 9 euro.



A good roller costs about 8 euro though.


----------



## leex (4 Jun 2008)

> Quote:
> 5 Litres of cookie cream paint for 44 euro
> Holy Moses!  44 euro for 5 litres of emulsion paint.



That doesn't sound too bad. The regular size paint is 2.5 litre which is in around 20euro a can.


----------



## TheBlock (4 Jun 2008)

extopia said:


> Is there something special about this paint? With normal emulsion paints you wouldn't start the second coat for at least 4 hours after the first (to let it dry)...
> 
> 
> 
> Paint was dry enough for a second coat (At least to a non pro it seemed so).


----------



## TheBlock (4 Jun 2008)

PM1234 said:


> A quick question for those that have used the edging brush - what do you think is the reason it is better than a standard paintbrush? Am asking as I don't necessarily find masking tape makes the lines any neater (I'm not good at painting to start with though!) and am wondering if this would be better? I'm not too bothered about the self cleaning part as cleaning the brushes is the easiest part for me!
> 
> Jack The Lad - I'm one of the people youtube/How to videos are aimed at - I've watched videos of professional painters to see the technique used but it hasn't made any difference so far


 

Not sure of the reason it just seemed easier to get the paint to flow if that makes sense  ?? I usually make a mess of the skirting and ceiling even with masking tape so it didn't take a lot to impress me


----------



## ClodaghK (5 Jun 2008)

If you cover your paint brushes and rollers in plastic bags (like shopping bags etc) when you are finished painting,you dont need to wash them out, but rather they are still moist and soft when you come back to use them the  following day.

I didnt believe this when I heard it first and was washing out my rollers and paint brushes at the end of each day, but I said I would try it.

You have no idea, how much time and paint it saves - quite amazing!!!


----------



## oddwire (13 Jun 2008)

As regards the above quote, clingfilm over rollers is also a great end-of-day trick.  A professional painter I know told me to do this, it's exactly what he does.  I then dump the rollers when done and buy new (cheap) ones the next time I need them.

As for edges, the painter also told me to dilute the paint with about 10% water in a small pot, use an angled brush and 'cut in' towards the ceiling etc bit by bit.  This works amazingly well.


----------



## jessie175 (2 Jan 2009)

As the choice of colours for the paint pod is limited, I was wondering if anyone has tried just pouring a different brand of emulsion into one of the paint pod containers?

The product does say that to only use the dulux paint but I was wondering if this was just marketing.

Thanks


----------



## soy (7 Jan 2009)

IMHO the paintpod paint is 'thinner' than normal paint so I imagine regular paint could clog up the machine.


----------



## nesbitt (7 Jan 2009)

I have whole house to repaint. So I think 110euro approx for unit that will be used repeatedly will pay for itself over the years. I have a brochure of the 12 colours plenty of 'neutrals' so I think I could live with limited choice. I don't mind painting and am neat enough but find it very time consuming. This would really be the bonus for me. So I am seriously thinking of giving this a go.


----------



## nesbitt (7 Jan 2009)

..


----------



## nesbitt (7 Jan 2009)

TheBlock said:


> Bought one yesterday for 110 EURO in B&Q. 5 Litres of cookie cream paint for 44 euro. The pod should get through 50 litres of paint before you need to change the tube. Have to say was an excellent investment I had the bedroom painted (large room 2 coats) in 3 hours no mess. Two excellent things are the edging brush provided (worth a punt alone as they sell these seperatly) and the self cleaning. Although you may have to rinse the roller as well to make sure it's fully cleaned. Definetly recommend it as it seriosly cuts down the time required to paint and the mess you usually get.


 
I priced the Dulux Paint Pod in Atlantic Homecare for 70euro, are you including other purchases in the 110euro price at B&Q?!?


----------



## ophelia (7 Jan 2009)

I bought one in Homebase for E99 some months ago and was furious when I saw it in B&Q a month later for E79. The paint in Homebase was also about ten euro dearer than in B&Q.


----------



## nesbitt (7 Jan 2009)

So from information available just now, it was 99euro a while ago in B&Q, 110euro yesterday in B&Q (hopefully poster will confirm) and I saw it today for 70euro in Atlantic Homecare.... So it pays to shop around in ROI!!!


----------



## Kiddo (7 Jan 2009)

nesbitt said:


> I have whole house to repaint. So I think 110euro approx for unit that will be used repeatedly will pay for itself over the years. I have a brochure of the 12 colours plenty of 'neutrals' so I think I could live with limited choice. I don't mind painting and am neat enough but find it very time consuming. This would really be the bonus for me. So I am seriously thinking of giving this a go.


 
I bought one and where it really saves time is that you don't have to keep loading the roller and filling the tray from the paint can. The paint is delivered to the roller at the press of a button so its fairly quick when painting. Its also very easy to get the hang of. The paint dries fairly quickly too. It dried in about two hours. 

The most time consuming part of painting imo is the cutting in but that applies if using a traditional roller too. The edging brush that comes with it is great for cutting in, nice even lines. 

The self cleaning works fairly well though you do need to give the roller a good wash under a running tap. I'd recommend buying a second roller so you can go from one colour to another in the same weekend without waiting for the roller to dry.


----------



## soy (8 Jan 2009)

Bought mine for 49euro in B&Q in November   They are widely available at 70euro. In Dec I got the paint for 34euro (39euro in B&Q with a further 15% off). I have seen some cowboys looking for 50euro for it though.

Would agree with everything Kiddo says.


----------



## MacTheKnife1 (8 Jan 2009)

Can you use an extension pole with this product?? For high celings and so on using a pole and a roller is great....


----------



## nesbitt (8 Jan 2009)

I purchased the edge/cutting-in brush that is sold as an additional accessorie.  I am painting a kitchen (so felt the kitchen paint was a must in busy kitchen, seemingly not suitable for use with Pod) and used the brush it is excellent and I got very clean finish.  When I move on to the living area and bedrooms I'm going to invest in the Pod as I said I intend using neutrals anyway so paint colours suits just fine.  I watched the videos on u tube, looks grand so will give it a go.


----------



## Leo (8 Jan 2009)

nesbitt said:


> 110euro yesterday in B&Q (hopefully poster will confirm)


 
The €110 in B&Q reference was made in May of last year!
Leo


----------



## tipperary (8 Jan 2009)

Has anyone tried using 'non paintpod' paints in this?  It would allow use of the dedicated bathroom and kitchen paints, and may also be more cost effective.  Not sure how well it would work though.


----------



## sam h (18 Jan 2009)

Saw this thread last week & wit a whole house to paint, I reckoned it was the way to go. So I thought I share my experience:
- the edging brush is fab!! The sharpest lines I've ever got....a worth while investment even if you're not getting the pod.
- you still have to do all the boring prep stuff & edging....but the pod definately speeds things up when you go to do the ceiling & walls. I found it great on the ceiling (normally a pet hate of mine) - the big plus was not having to keep going up & down to re-load the roller.
- There are no splashs (unless you over load the roller by pressing the trigger too long. I started being all careful & covering things, but after a while, I just went for it & there was no mess at all (normally rollers send of a spray, don't know why it doesn't, but it doesn't!!
- I was only using white & magnolia & over large areas, so I didn't have to clean it out much...I'd reckon that would be abit of a pain if you were trying to do different rooms in different colours. And while the paint may seem abit dearer...it seems to last for ages.
- The "clean up" is probably over hyped - it does clean the tube, but the roller still needs a separate rinse out. 

2 days & I got 3 bedrooms (ceiling & walls), 1 large dining/sitting room (ceiling & walls) and the kitchen (walls only). I'd say it's a definate buy for landlords in particular who need to freshen up a place (hence the magnolia !!)


----------



## Cligereen (19 Jan 2009)

...Or you could try using paint pads (available in most of the big chains). Very quick, clean and cheap (about €8-10 per set). Since I discovered these about 20 years ago I've never used anything else.


----------



## highway (24 Apr 2009)

Check this out.

[broken link removed]

Doesn't clean the roller though, but works with lots of different brands of paints.
It doesnt' appear on the blackanddecker.ie or co.uk though.

Highway.


----------



## lightswitch (8 May 2009)

Used my paint pod today for the first time with great results.  Just had to recommend it here.  Got the same results that I usually pay a professional for.  LS


----------



## northsideboy (26 Jun 2009)

+1 here. Makes painting easy but takes a while to clean.


----------

